# wanting a pitch for seven in France



## 93705 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all, this is such a great site. My problem is that i want to go to France in my 7 berth motorhome only to find that only 6 people are allowed on one pitch. I have 5 children and have been told that 6 is the max allowed on one pitch and one person has to stay on a separate pitch and sleep in a tent. I find that crazy that we cannot all stay together. Does anyone know how to get around this or may know of a site in France that we may all stay together. Hoping to go to France in August for 2 weeks, being our first time abroad in our new motorhome you can imagine we are really fed up to here this. HELP any suggestions. Thanks Debbie.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Debbie,
What age(s) are the kids, I'm pretty sure that infants up to 3 yrs old don't count as a pitch occupant with most sites, have a word with someone like Eurocamp Tel: 08709 06 06 04. Thier staff will be aware of the rules and regs with French site owners.

I've seen plenty of pitches over there with high occupancy, especially in the South..keep us informed.

Regards M&D


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi debbie

all the french sites i have stayed on pay no attention to rules or regs. however i only use small & mostly municipal sites.

with 5 kids i presume you are going to an all singing all dancing site. if so i can't help.

if you are looking for somwhere quiet i know of a site where even in august there were no more than 10 vans on a 60 pitch site. i never book sites.

municipal site in a valley. site is on the river Rognon. village of andelot has boulangerie, hardware/filling station, newsagent/bar, cash machine, village shop, fishing lakes, trout farm & supermarket just outside village.

buzzards circle the valley on the thermals. kingfishers & herons on the river. good walking & cycling area.

the extent of the entertainment was a pitch & putt course.

went for a week and stayed for 9 weeks.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I dont think this applies to all sites, last year there were a family camped in a tent next to us and there were three girls,three boys, mum and dad - I might add the kids were good as gold and did all the washing up (Envy)


----------



## 93705 (May 1, 2005)

*wanting a pitch for 7*

Hello M&D its a nightmare Children age 17, 14, 10, and twins 8. Have tried to book through the caravan club and they say all pitches are only for 6. I dont want to split us up we have a nice motorhome for 7 and we want to stay together. Do you think we should just book a ferry and try to find a site when we arrive. Thanks for replying Debbie


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> I might add the kids were good as gold and did all the washing up (Envy)


My life ... send them to Leyland, I need people like them :lol:


----------



## 93705 (May 1, 2005)

mine wash up and make beds lol


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

motorhomemad1 said:


> mine wash up and make beds lol


Well thats my staffing problems sorted! :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Debbie (MHM1),

Have you thought about aires? No restrictions on pax per pitch and no booking problems.

If you don't fancy aires, I would think if you stick to municipal sites you wouldn't have a problem.

pete.


----------



## 93705 (May 1, 2005)

Okay .50p an hour all five kids are yours liv in lol


----------



## 93705 (May 1, 2005)

getting complicated, shall i pretend we are only 6 and hid a little un in the toilet


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I find it difficult to believe that France - the contry of large families should create difficulties on pitch occupancy like this. I would be more inclined to be suspicious of the CC answer. If you know where you want to go try contacting the site direct? or as M&D suggest contact Eurocamp / Select Sites or similar.

enjoy your trip

8)


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*France Camp Sites*

Hi Deb

Give my love to Tenby, I'm Ex Pembroke Dock, been going over to France for 6 years, first year all booked up well in advance by the caravan Club, 2nd year I booked up by phone with the use of the Caravan Europe Volume 1 book from the CC, never booked up in advance since then, last year over 5 months in France wild camp'd, Airs, and a few sites, and France Passion, the last pre booked site I stayed at in 2001 my pitch was big enough for 3 units, 3 cars & 3 vans, on one pitch was 2 families 12 or 13, I lost count, IF I stay on a camp site now I go for the small ones, I found some of the ones bookable through the CC a bit on the big side, OK if looking for the entertainment,

it's OK for you, I have a 13 Hour Ferry crossing, then a 600 mile drive just to get to Dover, then over to France, AND WELL WORTH IT :lol:

All the best, Have fun, and you WILL have a good holiday

Colin...........


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin, we were chatting to a couple in Denmark last year - from Shetlands, who preferred to use the ferry service to Scandanavia rather than having to trek through the grid lock that is the UK road system.
Reckoned that it was less stressful that way, more enjoyable, and they felt the holiday started immediately rather than at calais.
Alternatively - how about Rosyth - Zeebrugge ??

8)


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Debbie,My advice would be to just go,suck it and see,Aires and Municipal sites should not be a prob,but dont be put off by CC rules,part of the excitement of travelling is the unknown,you will have no trouble Iam sure,regards,Gerry.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There are many French camping sites which have websites.
Many of these have a book on-line and an e-mail facility for enquiries.

Why not search out out a few in the area you want to visit and send them an e-mail to the effect that before booking they should note that there are 7 in your party.
Ask them if they have a restriction on numbers as you wish to be on one pitch.

I know that last year wasn't as good a year for campsites (in the Dordogne at least) and they want your custom!

When booking you may like to ensure that they know the size of your motorhome. The better (4*) campsites have the biggest pitches but you may still find it advisable to let them know.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Aires in France are all well and good for an overnight stop.

But as a parent myself I can understand where Debbie is coming from, how on earth does anyone expect to keep two teenagers and three young 'uns entertained on an Aire?

The best of them have a swing a toilet block and a wash up area,... not exactly a family holiday destination is it! :roll:


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I have travelled to france with another family with 5 children for the past couple of years and they have had no problem with finding sites. Most sites will accept you if they know that you are a family unit. You can book with eurocamp independent or sites abroad if you want to go with a company. Personally we normally book ourselves, a good website to look at is www.eurocampings.net this gives you details on numerous sites throughout europe. A good site that we have been on and that accepts groups of over six is Le croix du vieux pont (Berny Riviere) which is near Soissons. This site has a lot for children of all ages to keep them busy and the pools are second to none. Best of luck


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

We have been travelling all around France for 9 years every holidays with the children 4 of ours and normally a couple of there friends making 8 we have never had a problem with sites and the numbers.
We even went as two families to Cavalier in the south of France, 10 in all we had a great time only booked as one pitch, are you sure its not the cc as we have never used CC sites, go independent its a big country.
Have fun. 
Regards
veralin


----------

